# Ripped DVD films into iTunes - Adding Ratings?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

So I ripped some of my original legit DVD movies into iTunes, but have a question: Purchased movies have a "18" or "14A", etc., movie rating beside the title. How can you add such a rating to ripped films? (If at all possible.) I like consistency in my very organized library, not because I absolutely need to know the film's rating.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I presume an MP4 tagging program such as MetaX would be able to do this.


----------



## jlan (Jul 8, 2008)

*which software?*



Lars said:


> So I ripped some of my original legit DVD movies into iTunes, but have a question: Purchased movies have a "18" or "14A", etc., movie rating beside the title. How can you add such a rating to ripped films? (If at all possible.) I like consistency in my very organized library, not because I absolutely need to know the film's rating.


Do you mind telling me which software you use ? Thanks.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

jlan said:


> Do you mind telling me which software you use ? Thanks.


Yes please, I'd like to know too! Although it's probably payware, right?:-(


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Lars said:


> I like consistency in my very organized library...


Let's see 'em Lars. Here's (part of my) Cover Flow from iTunes...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

jlan said:


> Do you mind telling me which software you use ? Thanks.


Handbrake. Free. HandBrake 0.9.2 - MacUpdate.

Bjornbro -- Crazy. My library is tiny in comparison, but as neatly organized.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

for tagging, go with MetaX. It's boss, sorts out nearly everything and whatever's missing can be copy/pasted from the imdb page (embedded linkage right on the app). It's where movies go right after the Handbraking magic happens.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

MetaX is good, I also like Lostify.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Delroy666 said:


> MetaX is good, I also like Lostify.


I tried Lostify, but it did not appear to find meta information for one of my titles (whereas MetaX did), so I'll stick with MetaX for the time being.


----------

